

NASA, Rovia take Angry Birds battle into space - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/nasa-rovia-take-angry-birds-battle-space

======
ceejayoz
I'm rather surprised - this looks like it has significant, fun changes in
gameplay rather than a simple branding exercise.

I wonder what the to-orbit cost was for that Angry Birds plush.

~~~
zitterbewegung
To bring a 1 kg object to the ISS is $18,000 dollars. The plush weighs in at
0.2668 ounces so it cost $4082.40 to bring the plush into orbit.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_Space_Shuttle_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_Space_Shuttle_program)

------
malexw
I built a game a bit like this last year at a local Facebook Camp Hackathon
event, drawing inspiration from a satellite orbiter game at the San Francisco
Exploratorium. In fact, our code name for it was "Angry Spaceships". We didn't
get too far in 24 hours, but it was enough to know that we were on to
something that could be a lot of fun. It was really amazing to watch the path
of a projectile as it pulled figure-eights around a multi-planet stage. I
really reget not continuing on with that project...

Ah well, I'm glad someone's doing it. Rovio makes a pretty solid game - I'm
excited to see what they come up with!

------
larrik
Is "Rovia" the plural form of "Rovio Entertainment?"

(Yes, the misspelling is in the headline of the original article.)

I'm sure my son will love this game.

------
peg_leg
The way your Dad looked at it, the two eggs were your birthright. He'd be
damned if any slopes were gonna put their greasy yellow hands on his boy's
birthright. So he hid it in the one place he knew he could hide something. His
ass.

------
geuis
Please fix the name of Rovio in the title. It is not "Rovia". The original
article is spelled correctly.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Actually, as can be gleaned from the article's URL, it was originally
misspelled and later corrected.

